

Android Grabs Second Place in Europe - pbahra
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/09/14/android-grabs-second-place-in-europe-2/

======
Rusky
> Symbian’s share has fallen by 16.1% while Android’s has risen by 16.2%. ...
> Apple’s iOS (20.3% up 1.2%) ... RIM Blackberry (9.4% up 1.5%) and Microsoft
> (6.7% down 4.8%)

The other changes in market share are all under 2% (except MS which is -4.8%)-
Looks like new smartphone users are choosing Android while the existing ones
who are switching are choosing iOS.

~~~
tick80
Symbian powers both smart phones and feature phones. A lot of people switched
this year to Android because businesses like ZTE were selling well spec'ed
budget phones for carriers (to brand as their own).

So, for the last year you could get an easily unlocked pay-as-you-go Android
phone for less than £100. These have been wildly popular for bargain hunters,
who would normally go for a feature phone.

